# I'm South African, he is Irish....advice!!



## CarlaKidd (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all!! I had a look at some posts in here, it's so helpful! However I have some issues I need help with. I am South African, my partner is Irish and we have a 15 month old who had dual citizenship. We want to move to Cape Town where my family are based. Obviously this is no issue for me and the small one, but we new to get my partner set up. It's not easy to get jobs over there from Ireland so we will prob be getting him the relative visa, the embassy advised me that he can then apply for a work permit if he secures a job. Is this the best way to do it? He is a personal trainer/fitness instructor, do you think he will have difficulty securing employment? 
I am so excited about going home but stressed about getting him sorted! Any advice would be great


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I think everything will go smoothly, but for him to get a job will depend on how hard he tries. Personally, I think he can. There are many gyms in SA and also other types of fitness training studios. He can even start his own studio and apply for a business endorsement.


----------



## CarlaKidd (Aug 25, 2012)

That's great thanks!!


----------



## aaronhardy62 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi, 

We are over 6 months into exactly what you are looking at doing minus the baby! My partner is South African and I have come here on a temporary residence permit. He will only realistically get a work permit when he is here, as applying for one outside the country can be almost impossible without a job offer. 
Setting up on his own I'd say is the best option as I think he will definitely struggle as the employment of South Africans favoured more here than employing foreigners. 

I would say the process of actually getting a work permit is very drawn out and can take quite a while. I have been waiting 4 months so far. My partner like you has a SA passport and she has an I.d book etc. She has a degree in social work from the UK so you would think it would be me who is struggling to find work! In fact it's the other way round. She has applied for 60/80 jobs in cape town with mostly no replies and a couple of interviews. 

As the saying goes sometimes the grass ain't always greener! I would say if you defo decide on coming make sure you have a sizeable amount of money to support yourself, a really positive attitude and hopefully a bit of luck on your side! 

All the best

Aaron


----------



## CarlaKidd (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah I guess that's my main worry, securing a job for myself while he gets himself sorted. We plan to stay with my mom until the new year so hopefully that relieves the pressure a bit. 
I have an honours degree in business studies and tourism management and I applied for about 9 jobs just to see what responses I would get and nothing so far, though its only been a few days. I think we will deft be going but I'd say myself and our son will go first while my partner works in Ireland for a bit to build to some spare cash. 
Keys hope things will go well for us all!!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## wahoo (May 27, 2013)

Carla


If you are able to PM me some detail around your husband's background, experience and qualifications, I may be able to assist in connecting him to some people in the fitness industry in Cape Town, who may be able to advise him on where to work or to help him in setting up as a Personal Trainer.

Cheers


----------



## CarlaKidd (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi,

that would be great thanks!! I can't seem to figure out how to send a PM?!
Appreciate the help


----------



## wahoo (May 27, 2013)

Me neither. Perhaps post your email and I shall send you a mail.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

You should be able too now. You have to have 5 posts before you can send or receive a PM. Click on Carlakidd or whoever you want to PM and then the option to 'send a private message' will come up.


----------



## wahoo (May 27, 2013)

Thanks


----------

